# vbox spreader



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

pintle chain or auger? Advantages and disadvantages for both?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I prefer auger. Pintle chains stretch and need to be adjusted. Also, my auger driven spreader only has one grease point to worry about, and I believe most chain driven ones have three. Not that that's a big deal.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Chain and Gas V box Mine I bought in 94 or 95 Im on my 2nd chain 
Sure they stretch but doesn't take much to adjust I only have 3 grease points on the chain spockets
First one wore the cross bars to where it was ready to be replace thinking that was back in 09 or 10
Im still waiting for the clutch to go out I have one ready to go in


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish Salt Dogg had an option of electric with pintle chain. Sometimes, I want to dump salt out faster than the little auger feels like working...

VBX in the future?!?


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;1855109 said:


> I wish Salt Dogg had an option of electric with pintle chain. Sometimes, I want to dump salt out faster than the little auger feels like working...
> 
> VBX in the future?!?


so an auger feeds slow?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sure doesn't seem slow to me. I'm able to spread as much and as quickly as I want.


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1855275 said:


> Sure doesn't seem slow to me. I'm able to spread as much and as quickly as I want.


I see your running saltdogg. how do you like it? They are on my list for consideration, price seems to be very good however I don't want something cheap/low quality


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would say there's less replacement costs with a auger versus a chain over time. Our one v box is a chain and I pray to God it hasn't frozen up. We dumped Fluid Film on it at the end of the season like we always do but looking at it yesterday it looks pretty rusty....they are 400 bucks! In all the years we've had it we've adjusted it it one time and ours has 4 grease points on the chain (all 4 corner bearings) and a couple more on the shaft bearings and 1 sprocket bearing. I would say in the long run an auger set up will last longer.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

fastxcr800;1855278 said:


> I see your running saltdogg. how do you like it? They are on my list for consideration, price seems to be very good however I don't want something cheap/low quality


I like it a lot. Price was definitely a good point for me, but I also looked at the Tornado and Polycaster (same units). I have a ladder rack on my truck and I would have had to take it off in order to use the spreader because of the doors they have on top of them. So, between the price, pintle chain, and the plastic doors on top that would have forced me to remove my ladder rack, I went the route that I did. I'm glad I did too. Not low quality at all.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fastxcr800;1855230 said:


> so an auger feeds slow?


Compared to pintle, yes. It's a smoother materials flow with auger, so your spread pattern is a little more even.


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;1855290 said:


> Compared to pintle, yes. It's a smoother materials flow with auger, so your spread pattern is a little more even.


so auger is better because it has smoother flow since it runs slower correct?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Brian Young;1855284 said:


> I would say there's less replacement costs with a auger versus a chain over time. Our one v box is a chain and I pray to God it hasn't frozen up. We dumped Fluid Film on it at the end of the season like we always do but looking at it yesterday it looks pretty rusty....they are 400 bucks! In all the years we've had it we've adjusted it it one time and ours has 4 grease points on the chain (all 4 corner bearings) and a couple more on the shaft bearings and 1 sprocket bearing. I would say in the long run an auger set up will last longer.


Every spring I pull my Chain out and set it in a tub of oil sets like that all summer

I think a Auger would wear faster and maybe not and maybe someone will come post one that's 10+ yrs old

$400 isn't bad


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Antlerart06;1855533 said:


> Every spring I pull my Chain out and set it in a tub of oil sets like that all summer
> 
> I think a Auger would wear faster and maybe not and maybe someone will come post one that's 10+ yrs old
> 
> $400 isn't bad


I have to figure out how to take the chain off one of these days. Usually the FF sticks around all summer and it still looks wet this time of year but we'll see I guess. We bough it new in 06 or 07 and it's probably spread 600-700 tons of salt with ZERO problems but I figure like everything, it's due.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Brian Young;1855689 said:


> I have to figure out how to take the chain off one of these days. Usually the FF sticks around all summer and it still looks wet this time of year but we'll see I guess. We bough it new in 06 or 07 and it's probably spread 600-700 tons of salt with ZERO problems but I figure like everything, it's due.


Its easy to remove The pins at front inspection cover

If you start doing it just remember the way chain comes out 
I always roll it up to the way it goes back in

I hate to say how tons been in mine


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fastxcr800;1855294 said:


> so auger is better because it has smoother flow since it runs slower correct?


It depends on what you're trying to accomplish. Are your properties small, 1 acre or less where speed isn't as big of a deal, or are you trying to salt 5 acre properties where you want to drive at 20 MPH and empty the spreader in 5 minutes?

We run all Salt Dogg spreaders with augers, but on the larger properties it's a good bit slower than the old gas powered pintle chain that we had the first year we ran v boxes.


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;1855768 said:


> It depends on what you're trying to accomplish. Are your properties small, 1 acre or less where speed isn't as big of a deal, or are you trying to salt 5 acre properties where you want to drive at 20 MPH and empty the spreader in 5 minutes?
> 
> We run all Salt Dogg spreaders with augers, but on the larger properties it's a good bit slower than the old gas powered pintle chain that we had the first year we ran v boxes.


Auger would be good for small to moderate sized lots? How slow must you run?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Anger is good all around. 
We ran them for years, never had issues with the auger wearing down. Auger spreaders = less maintenance.
Augers don't really have a chute or material control like chains do. That's why you can empty them so fast


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

What about thé fisher unit in général ,,
Don t see much about it ,,, anyone uses
It ??


----------

